# New D-264 Super O Layout



## PW Trains (Nov 5, 2015)

I started a new layout recently after moving to a new house this summer.

I decided to do something I always wanted to do, build a 1950's style Lionel Dealer Display Layout. 

With this new layout I decided to switch from Lionel tubular track to Super O track. Super O track is readily available at very reasonable prices via eBay and/or the TCA exchange. I have always wanted to use Super O track and the time has come to give it a try.

The layout I decided on was a D-264 that Lionel made in 1959. It is a small sized layout 5' x 9' that offers an interesting track plan and several classic Lionel Accessories. 

The idea of doing a small layout was appealing since I know I will be able to finish it in a reasonable amount of time and the entire process will not be overwhelming.

All original Lionel 1950's track and accessories will be utilized. My goal is to make it look very similar to how Lionel made them look in the late 1950's. I will be using Mianne Benchwork, this will be my third layout using with excellent product. Plywood from previous layout will be reused.

Over the next few weeks I will be detailing my progress. Hope you enjoy the thread!

Paul


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I noticed the Super O in another thread and some photos that you sent. Interesting that it is easy to come by. I thought it wouldn't be so easy, but I guess these days you can get just about anything on Amazon or eBay.

Looks like a fun layout.

You mentioned in an email that you will be running DCS on the outer loop and conventional on the inner. Why not do the opposite? With DCS on the inner loop, you would have constant speed on the grades.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2018)

Good for you, PW. We look forward to seeing your progress. I like your selection of this Lionel display layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

This will certainly be an interesting post to follow. I look forward to your progress photos. Best of luck with your build.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! I have my popcorn ready, and am very much looking forward to this fun and nostalgic build. Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Classic, nice…..


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

tjcruiser said:


> Wow! I have my popcorn ready, and am very much looking forward to this fun and nostalgic build. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> TJ


Yeah popcorn


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Sounds great, progress photos would be terrific.

Bill


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

I have seen a couple of the Lionel display layouts built and they were fun to operate. They definitely have a big nostalgia factor. Will be interesting to watch your progress.

Art


----------



## EdC (Feb 10, 2017)

A Lionel display is something I always wanted to build. I am looking forward to your posts.

Ed


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

I am gonna go out on a limb here and say that at some point in time of our formative years most, if not all members of this forum (over age 55) spent many hours looking at and dreaming of building a Lionel display layout.

For that reason, this is going to be closely monitored and enjoyable topic to follow.

Looking forward to each a post, and many pictures by the OP.

This is going to be FUN.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Supper o is cool , as long as you csn locate the connectors! It will grove the pu s after a while. Im envious, always wanted to do a supper o layout!


----------



## PW Trains (Nov 5, 2015)

*D-264 Super O Layout Update - 11/29/18*

Happy to find several MTF members interested in Lionel Dealer Display Layouts! 

When building a Dealer Display Layout, I would say the definitive source of information is: *Classic Lionel Display Layouts You Can Build by Roger Carp (c 2000)*. This 95 page book provides detailed historical information (photos, track & wiring plans, layout components) on how these postwar layouts were built. The book is out of print but you can find it on eBay. I have had my copy for 18 years. The pages are well worn.









We decided to put the new layout in a 12’ by 14’ spare bedroom that was not being used. The space provides ample room for the D-264 . 









You can see I am using Mianne Benchwork. Since I had some time between layouts, I decided to stain and polyurethane my benchwork pieces. I really like using Mianne, can't say enough good things about this product. 









Here you can see that the Train Room has been freshly painted. Plywood and Homasote have been installed on the benchwork. I like using homasote as it provides a nice surface to work on and it helps deaden the sounds of the trains. Lowes sells a 4' x 8' x 1/2" sheet for around $10. All homesote seams were spackled and the entire layout received a couple of coats of "classic taupe" paint.

I decided to stretch the D-264 layout size just a bit. Instead of 5’ by 9’ I am making it 6’ by 9’, as this allows me to keep the outer loop track 5” off the edge of the table. In the original layout, one side of the outer loop is right on the edge of the table. I like to have some space between the table edge and the outer track. My D-264 will have 5" from the centerline of the track to the edge of the table. By doing this I added one additional 9" straight section of super o to the 6' side of the outer loop.

Setting the outer loop was pretty easy, however it was my first experience working with Super O Track. It was exciting to finally start a layout with this classic Lionel track system. I had acquired a nice selection of most everything I needed via the TCA Exchange. 









Here is a copy of the Lionel Patent for Super O Track filed in October 1958. 

View attachment 1963 Super O Patent.pdf


Thats it for this update! Hope you enjoy seeing the progress on my new layout.


Paul


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like the project has great legs!

Off to a nice start!

TJ


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2018)

Great start, Paul. I think that extra foot of width will help a lot but still keep the flavor of the original.


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

PW Trains said:


> .... Plywood and Homasote have been installed on the benchwork. I like using homasote as it provides a nice surface to work on and it helps deaden the sounds of the trains. Lowes sells a 4' x 8' x 1/2" sheet for around $10. All homesote seams were spackled and the entire layout received a couple of coats of "classic taupe" paint.
> 
> ....


Looking forward to your progress. You're off to a great start!

The $10 price for Homasote has me wondering what part of the country you're in. Here in Southeastern PA, both Home Depot and Lowes sell Homasote/cellulose sound barrier board for a whopping $30 per 4x8 sheet!!! 

Glad you were able to obtain the pieces you needed at a much lower price.

David


----------



## PW Trains (Nov 5, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in posting about the layout, been busy making home repairs due to Hurricane Florence that hit here in Wilmington, NC in late September. 

According to the Roger Carp book, the Lionel Display Department (30-40 men) were organized into an assembly line to produce approximately 10 Display Layouts a day. To manufacture these layouts quickly, they used a silk screen to outline the track, roads, grass areas and accessory locations. 

In my case everything needed to be laid out by hand. I used a flexible curve to outline the track bed edges and roadways. It sort of reminds me of doing a jigsaw puzzle, where you look at the photo of what you are putting together and then try to put the pieces in the right place. 

Work on the inner loop was delayed a bit when I searched for a complete, unbroken set of postwar #110 graduated trestle set in black. Grey #110 sets are very common, finding the black set took a little time. I have seen photos of original D-264 layouts with grey and black trestle sets. I suppose they used whatever was available at the time. I liked the look of the black trestles so grey was never an option for me. 









*Here is a photo of an original D-264 Layout with Black Trestle Supports.*


A clean, undamaged Postwar #332 Under Arch Bridge also wasn’t an easy find. Plenty of modern remakes were available, but I wanted to keep all of my accessories Postwar Lionel. If you look closely at the above photo, this actual D-264 didn't have a #332 bridge. So it seems these layouts had some variations from the plans.

The inner loop also requires fabrication of a curved wooden track support for the mountain section of the layout. The Display Layout Book provides no details on this item. Fortunately an internet search (specifically the other train forum and train auction sites) provided additional details & photos of original D-264’s. These resources were essential to figuring out all missing details of the layout.

The support is made from scrap plywood with the underside notched out where the train passes beneath this track. 









*Mountain Track Support & # 332 Under Arch Bridge*


Track power connections are being made with Super O # 62 Power Lockons & # 61Ground Lockons. Very interesting devices designed by Lionel in the 1950’s.










*Lionel Super O Lockons*










I really like the configuration/design of the inner loop. It will be a lot of fun running trains of this portion of the layout.

Next time will talk about pesky Super O switches and scenery material.

Merry Christmas!

Paul


----------



## EdC (Feb 10, 2017)

Looking like a perfect match to the original. My grand kids would love to have that layout to play with.

Ed


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh Wow! How cool. I want to see more! 

PLEASE post more pics when you can.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks super, lol. I always wanted to do this. The switches are finicky. If you need original studd ask some may have it. Unfortunately i gave all my super o away.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking good Paul!!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

You've made fantastic progress, everything looks superb. Please keep posting progress pics, this is such a cool project.


----------



## Chugman (Jun 17, 2015)

Very interesting so far, thanks for sharing with us.

Art


----------



## BWA (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice, I'm a big fan of Old School...…..:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2018)

Great thread! Great project! It's looking fantastic so far. Can't wait to see the rest.

Emile


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

PW Trains said:


> I started a new layout recently after moving to a new house this summer.
> 
> I decided to do something I always wanted to do, build a 1950's style Lionel Dealer Display Layout.
> 
> ...


OP, I just happened on this thread.

This particular design was always my favorite Lionel layout, bar none, as a kid and even today. It is going to be beyond awesome with Super O track.

I for sure will be reading through this thread and staying subscribed!

Happy Holidays, too!


----------



## 111r (Jun 5, 2020)

Do you have any photos of the completed layout?


----------

